# Lap gastric band placement w/ hiatal hernia repair



## Leanne (Nov 8, 2011)

Any suggestions on how to code this one?  I can't find any laparoscopic hiatal hernia repair codes.  Not sure if this would be included in the gastric band placement? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## nancy97 (Nov 8, 2011)

You could try 43770 and 49659-51.


----------



## yxp (Nov 8, 2011)

i code for a bariatric surgeon and i use 43281 or 43282 dx 553.3 and 43770-59 .  hope this help


----------



## cmartin (Nov 9, 2011)

We also use 43281 (or 43282 if mesh is used).


----------

